# Ram pour Macbook Alu 13.3 2008



## BoloG (14 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je possède un Macbook Alu Unibody 13 pouces de fin 2008 (maintenant devenu Macbook Pro si j'ai bien compris) avec donc 2 Go de ram et je voudrais le passer à 4 Go, premièrement parce que je l'utilise à fond et que je n'ai pas l'intention de le remplacer avant un bon bout de temps, et ensuite parce qu'il est possible que je passe à Lion un jour ou l'autre et je veux être préparé.

Je sais qu'il existe déjà des discussions à ce sujet sur le forum mais j'ai du mal à m'y retrouver. Quelqu'un pourrait-il donc me conseiller des bonnes barrettes de ram avec un bon rapport qualité/prix, pour passer mon Macbook à 4 Go ?

Merci


----------



## Larme (14 Juillet 2011)

La référence importante : _1066 MHz DDR3 SO-DIMM_ (d'apèrs MacTracker)...
Sinon, c'est Pomme>À propos de ce Mac>Mémoire

Pour le prix, je te laisse chercher sur internet et comparer...


----------



## pjarrige73 (14 Juillet 2011)

BoloG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je possède un Macbook Alu Unibody 13 pouces de fin 2008 (maintenant devenu Macbook Pro si j'ai bien compris) avec donc 2 Go de ram et je voudrais le passer à 4 Go, premièrement parce que je l'utilise à fond et que je n'ai pas l'intention de le remplacer avant un bon bout de temps, et ensuite parce qu'il est possible que je passe à Lion un jour ou l'autre et je veux être préparé.
> 
> ...



Tu peux normalement passer à 8 directement !!

http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/lis...el Core 2 Duo (15-inch DDR3) Mid-2009&Cat=RAM

A confirmer par la communauté ..

sinon c'est là : http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/lis...uo (15-inch DDR3) MB471LL/A Late-2008&Cat=RAM


----------



## LeProf (14 Juillet 2011)

Apparemment cela marche pour 6 Go, pour 8 je ne sais pas.

Edit: avec la dernière version de Mactracker, on a 8 go max


----------



## Deejay-Joe (14 Juillet 2011)

oui pour la différence passe directement a 8go il les prend en charge ;-)


----------



## BoloG (14 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses, 8 Go c'est top ! J'ai aussi vérifié avec MacTracker et effectivement je peu aller jusqu'à 8.

Je vais donc commander celles-ci :
http://www.crucial.com/eu/store/mpartspecs.aspx?mtbpoid=7F3A5584A5CA7304

Le prix a l'air pas mal.

EDIT: Sinon celles-ci sont compatibles ?
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00084531.html


----------



## LeProf (14 Juillet 2011)

Elles semblent compatibles en effet !


----------



## sebas_ (15 Juillet 2011)

C'est le modele que j'ai (2GHz), je suis a 8Go pour les photos, mais sans ca, j'atteinds rarement les 4 Go pleins.
Docn va pour les 4Go, et essaye de changer le HDD par un 7.200 rpm, ca lui donen un sacre coup de fouet!


----------



## BoloG (15 Juillet 2011)

J'ai pris 8 Go, avec Lion qui a l'air d'atteindre facilement les 4 Go et sachant qu'il m'arrive souvent de travailler avec une ou plusieurs machines virtuelles en même temps, je préfère prendre des précautions. Pour le HDD j'y ai pensé aussi, le top serait du SSD mais les prix sont exorbitants, surtout qu'il me faut 250G minimum. Mais pour le HDD je préfère attendre encore un peu, je vais y aller progressivement.


----------



## polarias (16 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai un problème sur mon Mac qui est extrêmement lent, c'est vraiment horrible.. Je voulais donc savoir si passer à 4 ou a 8 GB de RAM règlerai ce problème. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Locke (16 Décembre 2013)

polarias a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai un problème sur mon Mac qui est extrêmement lent, c'est vraiment horrible.. Je voulais donc savoir si *passer à 4 ou a 8 GB de RAM règlerai ce problème*.
> 
> Merci d'avance



C'est masquer l'arbre qui cache la forêt. Dans un 1er temps, ça ira mieux, mais les problèmes perdureront.

La vélocité d'un matériel dépend de ses MAJ et de son bon entretien avec le grand classique Utilitaire de disques pour vérifier, réparer les permissions du disque.

Et un autre grand classique gratuit qui est Onyx. Lorsque l'on ne connait pas du tout Onyx, il vaut mieux commencer par son petit frère Maintenance... Titanium's Software ? Index page

Mais avant de commencer quoi que ce soit, il faut faire une sauvegarde de ses données, voire un clone et ou Time Machine.


----------

